# Reccommend a good cookie press for Sprtiz cookies (developed tendonitis)



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

At the advice of my Dr. I need to give my fore-arm a rest.  I've tried a Wilton Ultra Pro II and a OXO press and both were feeble and lasted a few days at most and still required too much grip strength to operate.

Holiday season is coming and I hope to produce lots of Halowween, Thanksgiving and Christmas Cookies, so interchangeable dies with these themes would be awesome.

Looking at Gourmac Huntzler, no grip strength required, but plastic, so durability may be an issue.

Marcato looks to be built like a tank, but grip strength is required. 


If I could find a used Rhodes benchtop manual kook-e-king for under $750, I would be in heaven!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Speaking from experience once you start having that problem a simple rest will only help until you work your wrist again.

Mine started up initially when snapping booze on a fast bar..

Back then they had to open the whole wrist and it took forever to heal, left a nasty scar yadayada....

Girl's gotta feed the kids lol.

Had to have it done again (kneading fondant about 9 years ago) and had the tiny incision lap surgery.

What a difference... brace for 2 weeks and light duty  (no kneading or piping) for another 15 days.

Like I mentioned the above is just my experience as all surgeries have risk.

Hopefully your doc's order will do the trick and the rest period will take care of the problem for a good stretch of time.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

oops

Went OT on you....

Sorry no real experience with a spritz gun but imagine if you buy a good heavy tool (SS not aluminum) it will stand you in good stead for many years.

m.


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

flipflopgirl said:


> oops
> 
> Went OT on you....
> 
> ...


Quite alright, that is the fear running through the back of my head right now... More likely Radial Tunnel Syndrome.


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

I ended up getting (2) Marcato biscuit presses and can pump out spritz cookies fairly well left handed.  They do not look as nice and my piped cookies, they look "manufactured" rather than hand made, so I don't know if this is an option worth moving forward with or not.

I feel like retro-fitting an pneumatic calking gun with a sanitary barrel and a star tip, that would be perfect.
Surely someone would have manufactured such a thing by now, but my searches have yielded nothing.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

SandSquid, Aren't these guns still going to bother your arm. Have you tried choking up really far on the bag? 3" on a 24" bag

spritz are pretty flexible. You can increase the liquid to make piping easier. Let the racks sit overnight to dry a little.

should be good. I've never gone from piping to the oven. They loose shape.


----------



## sandsquid (Dec 23, 2013)

panini said:


> SandSquid, Aren't these guns still going to bother your arm.


They are pretty tolerable using left handed.


panini said:


> spritz are pretty flexible. You can increase the liquid to make piping easier. Let the racks sit overnight to dry a little.
> 
> should be good. I've never gone from piping to the oven. They loose shape


Thanks for that tip, I believe that will make life a whole lot less painful. And if I can pipe them and make the divot for the jam the night before and let the dry up, then the next morning pipe the jam and freeze them ready to bake... That would make production SO much more efficient. 20 sheet trays per speed rack x 36 cookies per tray = 720 cookies ready to bake.

Especially now that I got the (trash day curbside rescue) reach-in freezer up and running again The repair man only charged me 2 dozen croissants and $80 to replace the condenser fan, and give it shot of refrigerant.


----------

